# Baby Gillitt enters the world!



## Rob Fisher (4/12/17)

Please all join me in congratulating our newest Dad and Mom on the birth of thier brand new baby boy! @Stosta and his missus's family increased by one this afternoon!



Matt's FB post...
So at 16h20 we had the sheer joy of meeting our little boy for the first time!!! William Matthew was born at 3kgs and a lot of noise!

So proud of the hard day that my amazing wife Lucille Gillitt put up with, and the amazing job she did baking him!!! He's perfect!!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 24 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Friep (4/12/17)

Congratulations @Stosta

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (4/12/17)

Congratulations @Stosta !!! ... when do the coil wrapping lessons begin ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TheV (4/12/17)

Congratulations @Stosta! Little guy looks like he is itching to clutch a vape in that hand

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Shatter (4/12/17)

Congrats @Stosta !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (4/12/17)

Congrats @Stosta and to the wife too. May he brings you much joy 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst (4/12/17)

Congrats @Stosta many happy days ahead for the family.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus (4/12/17)

Wow, congratulations @Stosta

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (4/12/17)

Congratulations @Stosta enjoy every minute. Before you know it they start talking back at you

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Andre (4/12/17)

Congrats to the @Stosta family.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (4/12/17)

@Stosta, Many congratulations on this great day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Slick (4/12/17)

Congrats @Stosta ,may he be the coolness of your eyes!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (4/12/17)

@Stosta Congrats Daddy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Max (4/12/17)

Awesome @Stosta and to your Wife - May yours and your sons years be filled with the Joy and Excitement of being a growing Family -

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz (4/12/17)

Congrats @Stosta, that is awesome!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR (4/12/17)

@Stosta ...... may you cherish every moment with the youngling.
Time really flies faster the older you get. Ask me ... my son is in matric next year.
Congratz bud.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Deckie (4/12/17)

Congratulations @Stosta

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rafique (4/12/17)

Congratulations @Stosta

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (4/12/17)

Oh wow, this is awesome

@Stosta , wishing you and Lucille all the best! 

Fantastic!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## The_Ice (4/12/17)

Congratz @Stosta family with your new addition to your family, blessings

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (4/12/17)

Congratulations!!! Cherish every moment with him - babies grow up very fast... Ask me, i can't believe my nephew will be five next year and niece will be 4... 

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (4/12/17)

@Stosta , congratulations to you and your wife on the new addition to the family, cherish every moment while he is small, the sleepless nights are worth every minute, enjoy the best time in your life as a proud dad and a parent. Time will fly and he will grow up to be a man one day, maybe he can give you a go with the beard. I have two, 17 and 19 nearly twenty.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB (4/12/17)

Congrats @Stosta! Wishing you and Lucille all the best with your new bundle of joy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## PuffingCrow (4/12/17)

Congrats @Stosta so happy for you

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (5/12/17)

Congrats to you and Lucille, @Stosta ! Way more exciting stuff than any vape mail you'll ever receive 

P.S. If he is anything like his dad, he's likely gonna sprout a beard at 18, and then learn to coil & wick at 19... months, that is.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## kev mac (5/12/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Please all join me in congratulating our newest Dad and Mom on the birth of thier brand new baby boy! @Stosta and his missus's family increased by one this afternoon!
> View attachment 115313
> 
> 
> ...


@Stosta , congrats man!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (5/12/17)

@Stosta, Congrats to you and your wife.  From here on out everything becomes a blur, and before you realise it they're ready to move out.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Huffapuff (5/12/17)

Congratulations @Stosta that's wonderful news!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cornelius (5/12/17)

Congrats mate, the biggest joy known to man.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (5/12/17)

Congrats @Stosta. The legend lives on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Greyz (5/12/17)

Well done @Stosta 
But as your friend I feel you should get a DNA test done, there's zero resemblence to you, I mean where the babies beard.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Pixstar (5/12/17)

Congratulations Mr and Mrs @Stosta !! The best thing that a person can experience and live for.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (5/12/17)

Congratulations @Stosta and family. Many happy days ahead.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## craigb (5/12/17)

Congrats @Stosta and Mrs @Stosta !!! 3 is a perfect number, and may little William bring much joy and happiness and beard tugging!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Vaporator00 (5/12/17)

Congratulations @Stosta

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (5/12/17)

Wow guys! Thank you so much for the wishes, it really means a lot to me! 

It was a long day but baby and mama are safe and happy. And all three of us are completely shell-shocked! Incredible how on Friday I could worry about things that now hold absolutely zero weight to them!

I'm absolutely besotted with my little boy!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 13 | Can relate 1


----------



## 87hunter (5/12/17)

Congrats @Stosta 
Awesome news!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (5/12/17)



Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (5/12/17)

Congrats to you both!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (5/12/17)

My condolences for all the stuff that is still to be broken and the death of your 8 hours of sleep for the next 20 or 25 years @Stosta. 
I wish you and @Feliks Karp all the best and I hope your patience is always with you and I also wish you lots of courage and strength.

P.s. I hope you got a decent outfit for junior.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Gizmo (5/12/17)

Congratulations @Stosta. It really is the most rewarding thing life can offer. Enjoy it bud!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Pixstar (5/12/17)

Stosta said:


> Incredible how on Friday I could worry about things that now hold absolutely zero weight to them!


Not even dry hits? 
Jokes aside, so true...Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BATMAN (5/12/17)

Congrats @Stosta !!

wishing him a long,healthy and happy life to come!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DaveH (5/12/17)

Congratulations @Stosta

Dave

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Huffapuff (5/12/17)

When I first saw this thread I thought it was for a new atty

Reactions: Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (5/12/17)

@Stosta 
best bit of advice..... its a boy so open the nappy and then close it.... count to ten and then check again.... you will eliminate being peed on quite a bit

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (5/12/17)

@Stosta @BioHAZarD Best advice you could give the man, if it rises and he is smiling you are in for a shower! Correct routine is :
1. Baby down.
2. New nappy ready next to the big guy.
3. Check and proceed As per @BioHAZarD advice.
4. Once done and you are still dry, slip out old and slip new nappy in.
5. Point 4 should be done a.f.a.p. And close the flap, he might be on to you and get you in the second round. Rip, stretch and stick.
6. If he beat you to it, hand over to mother, go shower, work on your speed, you are going to need it.
7. His nickname now becomes peanut and yours pee-on. I know, believe me!!! Both of mine changed my name!

Enjoy, and watch him improve his aim with the grandparents, unless they had a son, then they KNOW all of this already. Why did they not share this advice? Because they also appreciate a good laugh.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (5/12/17)

Room Fogger said:


> @Stosta @BioHAZarD Best advice you could give the man, if it rises and he is smiling you are in for a shower! Correct routine is :
> 1. Baby down.
> 2. New nappy ready next to the big guy.
> 3. Check and proceed As per @BioHAZarD advice.
> ...


PERFECT ROUTINE there buddy

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (5/12/17)

Congrats @Stosta, parenting is a blessing!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (5/12/17)

Congrats @Stosta
May you and your family have many many happy years!
Enjoy the late night pajama parties!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SEAN P (5/12/17)

@Stosta congrats bud. All the best with the sleepless nights and tantrums that will still be coming in the future. There is no other feelin in the world then being able to hold little one in you arms for the first time. Enjoy and all the best bud.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos (5/12/17)

Guys I'm taking bets on @Stosta shaving in about 3 months time. 
If he doesn't shave I rate junior is going to walk around with tuffs of facial hair in his hands from the spoils of battle

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Stosta (6/12/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> @Stosta
> best bit of advice..... its a boy so open the nappy and then close it.... count to ten and then check again.... you will eliminate being peed on quite a bit





Room Fogger said:


> @Stosta @BioHAZarD Best advice you could give the man, if it rises and he is smiling you are in for a shower! Correct routine is :
> 1. Baby down.
> 2. New nappy ready next to the big guy.
> 3. Check and proceed As per @BioHAZarD advice.
> ...



Hahaha! This is the kind of advice I need! I'm sure it's going to be one of those things I'll only truly learn after being peed on five times!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (6/12/17)

Ahh - somebody has come up for a breath of air. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (6/12/17)

Christos said:


> Guys I'm taking bets on @Stosta shaving in about 3 months time.
> If he doesn't shave I rate junior is going to walk around with tuffs of facial hair in his hands from the spoils of battle


The little man took about 5 minutes in the outside world to find my chest hair, so I do suspect my glorious beard is going to come to and end shortly!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (6/12/17)

Stosta said:


> The little man took about 5 minutes in the outside world to find my chest hair, so I do suspect my glorious beard is going to come to and end shortly!


Naw, good place to have him perfect his swing skills, going to bring tears to your eyes though, but they will be of joy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (6/12/17)

Stosta said:


> The little man took about 5 minutes in the outside world to find my chest hair, so I do suspect my glorious beard is going to come to and end shortly!



I wonder if you could maybe loop a pacifier on the end of the beard. That could strengthen your case to keep it instead of going bald faced. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Stosta (6/12/17)

Amir said:


> I wonder if you could maybe loop a pacifier on the end of the beard. That could strengthen your case to keep it instead of going bald faced.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha! Good thinking! Rather re-purpose the beard! It could be useful actually, when I hold him it always feels like I need another hand or two!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ash (6/12/17)

Congratulations @Stosta. All the best


----------



## @cliff (6/12/17)

Congrats @Stosta 
Such an amazing time!!!

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

